# Substitute for Heng Long Aerosol for smoke



## paradox_3 (Jun 18, 2006)

Does anyone know of a suitable(and affordable) substitute for Heng Long's
aerosol oil for smoke on their R/C tanks? TankZone, an English firm, supplies their version at the outrageous price of $7.35 the bottle. Unfortunately I'm not independently wealthy and don't own my own country. I'm seriously considering trying Three in One oil. Your input would be appreciated.
Paradox_3


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

hmmmmm. does it need to be in a propelent can. because first you said it was oil in an aerosol can. and if you are going to try 3 in 1 then before you try that I would suggest that you go down to your lhs and pick up a bottle of train smoke. although it smells alot like 3-1 i would rather use the stuff that says its formulated for it. It would just make me feel a whole lot better. Sorry I dont know a whole lot about rc tanks

HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## paradox_3 (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks Sean,
But the product comes in a small squeeze bottle even though the manufacturer
Heng Long calls it an aerosol. It goes into the left exhaust stack to the smoke generator and comes out both as smoke exhaust.
Ron


----------

